# Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

Redaktionell







*Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?​*Fisch hat Gräten - viele Menschen mögen genau wegen der Gräten keinen Fisch.

Es gibt natürlich auch Menschen, denen schon grundsätzlich den Fischgeschmack nicht passt und die deswegen keinen Fisch essen.

Es gibt aber auch viele Fischesser, die Hecht nicht mögen. Zum Teil wegen der Y-Gräten..

Aber auch gerade wegen des Hechtgeschmackes, der deutlich intensiver und "eigener" ist als bei den meisten anderen Fischarten. 

Wenn etwas so polarisiert, machen wir erst mal ne Umfrag draus:
Mögt ihr den Hechtgeschmack?
Ist ja recht einfach - ja, nein, kenn ich nicht..


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Davon ab habe ich folgendes Video wieder ausgekramt, das mit seinen Zubereitungstipps  2 Vorteile hat:
Grätenfrei und "geschmacksmildernd" - also optimal, um Skeptiker an den Hecht zu führen:

Video um weniger "hechtgeschmacksintesiv" und "grätenfrei" zu zubereiten:
*Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuWv86xfBAE

*Dazu noch zwei meiner persönlichen Lieblingsrezepte zum Hecht:*
*Hechtgulasch*
Hecht filetieren, häuten und in ca. 3 - 4 cm große Würfel schneiden (dabei kriegt man auch gut mit, wo Gräten stecken und kann die aussortieren).

Wie beim klassischen Rindergulasch (und weil das der kräftige Hechtgeschmack verträgt):
Nach Augenschein gleich viel Zwiebelwürfel (feiner geschnitten) wie Hechtfleisch zur Verfügung steht.

Diese in Butter goldbraun rösten, etwas Tomatenmark, Zucker, Knoblauch, Paprikapulver und Kümmel (alles nach Geschmack, aber deutlich weniger als beim klassischen Fleischgulasch) am Ende kurz mitrösten, mit einem guten Schuss Rotwein (Tetrapack, Pennerglück aus der 2-l - Buddel etc., bloss keinen guten, den trinken!!!) ablöschen.

Mit Fischfond (wer nicht hat: Gemüsebrühe, notfalls auch Pulver) auffüllen, dass Zwiebeln gut bedeckt sind. 

Bei geschlossenem Deckel und kleiner Hitze eine gute halbe Stunde köcheln lassen, bis die Zwiebeln anfangen zu zerfallen und eine Bindung entsteht.

Dann abschmecken mit Salz und Pfeffer nach Geschmack.

Dann erst die vorbereiteten Fischwürfel salzen und unter diesen fertigen "Gulaschgrund" mischen, einmal aufkochen und dann weg vom Feuer und ca. 5 Minuten mit geschlossenem Deckel gar ziehen lassen - servieren.

Es passen sowohl alle für Gulasch eh gängigen Beilagen, insbesondere aber Reis, Nudeln oder Brot.

Und als Schwabe empfehle ich dazu die beste Beilage, die es überhaupt gibt:
Spätzle!!

Mit diesem Rezept kriegt man auch "Nicht-Hechtesser" eingefangen, wegen des "würzigen Gesamtgeschmackes".

*Gedünstetes Hechtfilet*
Das ist für die Freunde des vollen Hechtgeschmackes (zu denen ich mich auch zähle) und denen Grätenfreiheit nicht so wichtig ist.

Hecht filetieren.
Pfanne (braucht passenden Deckel) mit Butter ausreiben, ein knappes Fingerbeit Weisswein rein, gesalzenes Hechtfilet (KEINE weiteren Gewürze!) rein, aufkochen. 
Sobald es kocht, Deckel drauf und weg von der direkten Hitze und je nach Dicke 5 - 10 Minuten gar ziehen lassen.

Dazu (wenn genug Hecht da ist), brauch ich nix anderes als etwas grünen Salat. 

Ist nicht genug Hecht da, eine Weißweinsoße wie aus dem Video und Reis, Nudeln ode r Kartoffel dazu geben..

Würde mich freuen, wenn sich weitere Hechtesser finden würden und auch hier ihre Hecht-Rezepte einstellen.

*Der Hecht hats in meinen Augen verdient! 
*

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## PAFischer (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Hecht in süßer Senfkruste.....wenn ich dran denk bekomme ich Hunger


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Dann aber auch Rezept hier rein, damit auch andere lange Zähne kriegen!


----------



## Fr33 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Ich hab schon oft Hecht gegessen. M.M kommt der Geschack wie so oft vom Gewässer selbst. EIn Flusshecht oder einer aus einem klarem Bergsee wird ganz anders schmecken, als ein Hecht aus nem Weiher, Moorsee usw. 

 Die Y Gräten sind schon gewöhnungsbedürftig. Bei großen hechten geht das noch - aber so normale Speisegröße ist dann nicht mehr meins. Dann muss man eig zwangsläufig Fischbuletten oder Klöschen draus machen.


----------



## keinangelprofi (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Die stinkigen, tranigen Hechte isst bei uns kein Mensch!
 Wenns aber ein Rezept gibt, der Hecht geniessbar, würd ichs vielleicht mal probieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*



keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Die stinkigen, tranigen Hechte isst bei uns kein Mensch!
> Wenns aber ein Rezept gibt, der Hecht geniessbar, würd ichs vielleicht mal probieren.


s. o, Gulaschvariante oder Klößchen (Video) zum "Einstieg" für Hechthasser ;-)


----------



## PAFischer (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Auf ein Backblech Butter in kleinen Stückchen dort darauf setzen, wo der Hecht liegen soll. Zwiebel, Knoblauch und Tomatenstücke ebenfalls darauf. 

Hecht salzen und pfeffern. Mit Petersilie und ein wenig Rosmarin füllen und den Hecht auf das Zwiebel-Knoblauch-Tomatenbett legen.

süßen Senf Senf und Curry mischen ( bei Bedarf auch ein wenig pürierte Tomaten einmischen) und den Fisch damit dick bepinseln.

In vorgeheizten Ofen (Ober Unterhitze) schieben und ca. 50-55 Minuten backen.

Nach den ersten 15 Minuten immer wieder mit der Sahne begießen. 

Dazu passen Salzkartoffeln, Ciabatta und vor allem Süßkartoffelpommes


----------



## MikeHawk (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Ich mag Hecht sehr gerne! Meine Favoriten sind:

 - Filetieren, in 5cm breite Stücke schneiden, mit Speck ummanteln und auf geringer Hitze braten.

 - Hecht im ganzen im Backofen mit Sahnesoße

 - Und natürlich Frikadellen!


----------



## jaunty_irl (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Also wenn ich mal einen in brauchbarer grösse habe(75-80cm)trenne ich die "rückenfilets" jeweils vom rest, die sind dann für die sauteuse. Salz, zitronenthymian und ein wenig schwarzen pfeffer dran und ab in die pfanne. Mit dem rest dann meist pochierte würfel o.ä.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Auf ein Backblech Butter in kleinen Stückchen dort darauf setzen, wo der Hecht liegen soll. Zwiebel, Knoblauch und Tomatenstücke ebenfalls darauf.
> 
> Hecht salzen und pfeffern. Mit Petersilie und ein wenig Rosmarin füllen und den Hecht auf das Zwiebel-Knoblauch-Tomatenbett legen.
> 
> ...



Siehste, geht doch! Spannendes Rezept!

Auch die weiteren Rezepte (Schbegg geht eh immer ;-)))


----------



## schuppensammler (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Ich schneide die Filets immer in Streifen, würze und paniere die dann. Wunderbares Fingerfood


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Genau - ausbacken, panieren, das ist auch immer gut..

[youtube1]5nencwI62X4[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nencwI62X4


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Ich finde Hecht eigentlich ganz wohlschmeckend, auch wenn es Raubfische gibt, die ich besser finde.

Mein persönliches Rezept:

- Salz, Pfeffer und etwas Grünzeug rein und ab in Ofen :m Esse selbst gefangenen Fisch am liebsten möglichst unverfälscht (und wäre auch zu faul für eine aufwändige Zubereitung)


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*



D1985 schrieb:


> (und wäre auch zu faul für eine aufwändige Zubereitung)


wirste auch nicht der Einzige sein ;-))


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Ich mag Hecht auch gerne - vor allem in folgender Variante:

1. Zwecks erträglicher Y-Grätenpopelei einen ausreichend großen Esox ab 70 cm aufwärts wählen (bloß keinen Fuffi-Spargel)

2. Schuppen und möglichst gut entschleimen, ggf. Kopf und Schwanz entfernen (wenn er auch gebogen nicht aufs  Backblech passen sollte; s. u.)

3. Etwas salzen/pfeffern (auch innen), kräftig "igelig" mit Räucherspeckstreifen spicken, mit frischen Kräutern füllen (ggf. noch Zwiebelwürfel oder anderes Gemüse mit reinpacken), unten per Pieken (längere Zahnstocher, Rouladennadeln etc.) etwas verschließen

--> mit dem Salz aber nicht übertreiben, der Speck bringt ja auch ne Ladung mit

4. Möglichst aufrecht auf einem gut gebutterten Backblech platzieren (hierbei hilft der quer durchgepiekte Verschlusskram; s. oben) und je nach Größe ca. 1 Std. im Ofen backen (bei 160° bis 180°)

--> jeweils nur Näherungswerte, ich mache das einfach nach Gefühl (inkl. Rückenflossen-Rausziehtest)

5. Zwischendurch je nach Geschmack ein- bis zweimal mit geschmolzener Butter beträufeln bzw. -bepinseln

6. Dazu was Kartoffeliges und Regionalbier.

Schlichte Hecht-Koteletts (nur gesalzen und gepfeffert) in reichlich Butter gebraten finde ich aber auch lecker.


----------



## zokker (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Hecht ist einfach lecker.
Schuppen, ausnehmen, durchschneiden, Salz-Pfeffer drüber, ab in die Pfanne und Deckel drauf. 
Das Beste sind die Bauchlappen von 80+ Hechten.

Besser schmeckt nur noch Barsch. Zander ist nicht so mein Ding, der hat keinen Eigengeschmack.


----------



## MikeHawk (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Hecht in Bierteig hab ich noch vergessen, passt besonders gut mit dem hiesigen süßlichen Kölsch und ist sehr schnell gemacht.


 Mehl und Bier zusammen mischen und ordentlich würzen (ich gebe noch kleingestampfte Chips für eine schöne Kruste dazu)

Den Fisch großzügig einreiben und in eine Pfanne mit viel erhitztem Öl (ich nehme dafür Sonneblumenöl) geben. 5min von jeder Seite.....MHHHHHHH!


----------



## Franky (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Hecht steht bei mir nicht ganz oben auf der kulinarischen Genussliste, aber es gibt definitiv welche, die mir nicht so schmecken (Karpfen z. B.).
Wenn, dann am liebsten als "klassisch" gebratenes Filet mit Kartoffelsalat...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Ich kenn persönlich so viele Angler, die immer sagen, sie mögen keinen Hecht.

Und bis jetzt ist es hier aber die deutliche Mehrzahl bei der Abstimmung, die Hecht mögen. 

Hätt ich echt so nicht gedacht!

Mal sehen, ob und wie sich das im Fortgang noch ändert..


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Zwei mal probiert, ein drittes Mal wird es nicht mehr geben. 

 Sei den Thomas will mich überzeugen und bereitet ihn für mich zu.


----------



## Kochtopf (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Grundsätzlich bin ich der Meinung das Hechte unter 70cm am besten schmecken. Zudem sind die Gräten meiner Erfahrung nach so fein, dass sie nicht ins Gewicht fallen. Meine Hechte bereite ich Elsässer Art zu. Und alle, selbst meine etwas pingelige Frau essen ihn jedesmal mit Genuss.
Dazu gibt es dann Kartoffelbrei (in dem durchaus mal ein Laib geschälter weisskäse platz findet falls die Gäste grossen Hunger haben  )


----------



## necropolis (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Zu Geschmacksintensiv?
Fisch ist Fisch und sollte m.E. auch nach Fisch schmecken.

Mir schmeckt Hecht vieel besser als z.Bsp der viel gelobte Zander, der de Facto so gut wie nach nix schmeckt |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Zander hat auch tollen, aber eben feinen Eigengeschmack.

Da muss man viel vorsichtiger rangehen als beim Hecht, der eben auch "rustikalere" und/oder "Zutaten/Gewürzintensiver" zubereiten als Zander oder Barsch.

Daher ist eigentlich Hecht auch guter Anfängerfisch (kochen, nicht Angeln!), er verzeiht eher mal Fehler, die beim Zander schon allen Geschmack weg gehauen hätten.


----------



## Torskfisk (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Hecht is Leggar!
Bruder Esox ausgenommen salzen und pfeffern, mit fettem Speck ( wer die Rauchnote nicht mag auch gern grünen Speck) belegen, mit einer Tasse Wasser im Bauch das Ganze stehend im Backofen auf dem Backblech ca. 45 Minuten bei 170 Grad Umluft, dazu eine Weißweinsoße mit Champignons und Reis. Ein Gedicht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Guter Tipp mit der Tasse Wasser zum dämpfen innen. Bei 45 min,. muss es aber nicht ein Schisser sein,


----------



## Fr33 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Obwohl viele den Eigengeschmack vom Hecht nicht schlimm finden, finde ich oft Rezepte wo mit Speck gearbeitet wird. Die Speckgeschichte nimmt aber so ziemlich alles am Fischgeschmack....


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Weil das den Fisch saftig halten soll (weil viele den Hecht zu lange garen), war das früher immer der Tipp. 

Solange es nicht zu viel ist, verträgt der Hecht das auch, der hat schon robusten Eigengeschmack..


----------



## Franky (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Obwohl viele den Eigengeschmack vom Hecht nicht schlimm finden, finde ich oft Rezepte wo mit Speck gearbeitet wird. Die Speckgeschichte nimmt aber so ziemlich alles am Fischgeschmack....



Jepp - die Krönung dazu wäre noch granulierte Zwiebel und Knoblauch....


----------



## HAPE-1909 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Kam hier noch gar nicht vor: geräuchert! 

Hab schon das eine oder andere Mal den Hecht in Pfanne oder Backofen gemacht  (ganz oder als Steak). 
Hat mich jetzt nie umgehauen.

Geräuchert find ich ihn aber ganz okay als Steakstück.

Allerdings mag ich andere Fische weitaus lieber, sodass ich selten einen Hecht entnehme.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*



HAPE-1909 schrieb:


> Kam hier noch gar nicht vor: geräuchert!
> 
> Hab schon das eine oder andere Mal den Hecht in Pfanne oder Backofen gemacht  (ganz oder als Steak).
> Hat mich jetzt nie umgehauen.
> ...


Hast Du recht - habe ich auch schon bekommen!
Auch geräuchert klasse!


----------



## Taxidermist (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Mein Lieblings Hechtgericht geht auch mit Speck.
Gefüllte Hechtkoteletts, mit Eismeerkrabben, Creme Fraiche, Schalotten, Dill, etwas Meerrettich und ein paar Weißbrotbrösel, umwickelt mit gutem Speck, vorzugsweise Schwarzwälderschinken.
Wer mag, bröselt noch etwas Parmesan oben drauf.
40Min. 160 Grad Umluft und einfahren!

Jürgen


----------



## stingray85 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Habe auch festgestellt dass Hecht nicht jedem zusagt....
Schöne Filets, grätenfrei und ohne Haut konnte ich aber auch den Skeptikern aber schon schmackhaft machen.
Eine Anleitung wie man die Y-Gräten loswird gibts hier: http://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/flussfischerei/030967/
mir hat das sehr geholfen, davor wars immer ein Drama.


----------



## Trollwut (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Mir fehlt eine Antwortmöglichkeit: "Ich mag hecht, aber nicht wegen des Geschmacks"

Vor Allem die Fleischkonsistenz sagt mir zu. Ordentlich gewürzt schmeckt auch Hecht, am besten vom Grill, da kommt dann sowieso nochmal n "grillaroma" in den Fisch


----------



## wobbler68 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Hallo

Ist wie mit allem.
Jeden Tag ist zufiel, so 2-4 mal im Monat geht .
Ich möchte die anderen Fische ja nicht benachteiligen,die sind teilweise noch leckerer.
So 2-4 mal,in der Woche, hab ich Fisch auf dem Teller


Einfach gebraten,in der Alufolie im Backofen ,in der Auflaufform mit Lachs-Sahne Gratin(Tüte)  oder im Bratschlauch.

Am liebsten eingelegt in einen Sauren Sud:
Gebraten oder roh eingelegt ,auch Karpfen macht sich so ganz gut
Senfkörner,Wacholderbeeren, Pfefferkörner,Dill,Lorbeerblätter,Zwiebeln,Knobi,Salz,Chilli,Pfeffer,Essig,Zitronensaft
Dazu ein Butterbrot .


----------



## Zander Jonny (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Ich finde nicht das der Hecht ein starken Eigengeschmack hat, ich finde den eher neutral und esse ihn auch gerne, aber das rum gefriemel mit den Gräten ist schon bissel nervig .


----------



## Esox 1960 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

https://www.kuechengoetter.de/rezep...er-gurkensalat-und-butterkartoeffelchen-78363

Barschfilet mag ich lieber,aber Hecht wird auch verputzt.


----------



## Neptun22 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Meine Familie und auch ich essen ihn gerne ! Meine Frau füllt den ausgenommenen Hecht mit Speckwürfeln, Kräutern, Zwiebeln, Knofi und Tomaten. Von außen wird er mit Kräuterbutter gut eingefettet, dann kommt er in Alufolie und für ein paar Stunden in den Kühlschrank. Gegahrt wird er entweder auf dem geschlossenen Grill oder im Backofen. Da ich keine Fritten entnehme, sind die Gräten so groß, das sie nicht wirklich stören und beim Essen entnommen werden.


----------



## grmab (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Ich habe mitunter 2 Wochen lang jeden Tag Hecht gegessen, ich finde den wunderbar. Entweder filetiert und gebraten oder wie schon einige geschrieben haben knappe Stunde im Ofen. 

Selbst Meterhechte verpeise ich, die werden filetiert, so dass aus jeder Hechtseite drei richtig dicke Filets werden... lecker! Bei Hechten 50-70cm bevorzuge ich die Backofenmethode, vor allem weil sie weniger Aufwand bedeutet (nur ausnehmen!) und damit mehr Zeit zum Angeln bleibt. 

Die Gräten machen mir gar nichts aus, das ist alles eine Frage der Technik, irgendwie habe ich es drauf den Fisch so mit der Gabel zu zerlegen, dass ich die Gräten leicht und schnell rausbekomme.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*



grmab schrieb:


> Die Gräten machen mir gar nichts aus, das ist alles eine Frage der Technik, irgendwie habe ich es drauf den Fisch so mit der Gabel zu zerlegen, dass ich die Gräten leicht und schnell rausbekomme.


Erklär mal, das interessiert sicher viele.


----------



## vermesser (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Hechte sind auch ganz hervorragend als "Filets" im Brathering-Style. Oder als russische Fischsülze. Oder auch (etwas kompliziert mit den Gräten) als Fischsoljanka. Aber auch im ganzen vom Blech, dann allerdings nicht zu kleine.

Im Prinzip kann jeder Fisch richtig zubereitet lecker sein, selbst die viel verschmähten Rapfen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Sauer einlegen - die Idee hat ich selber noch nicht! 

Schon dafür hat sich Thread und Umfrage (für mich selber) schon wieder gelohnt!

DANKE!


----------



## Neuangler ^^ (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

War neulich mit nem Kollegen angeln, wobei mir ein 42er Hecht eingestiegen ist. Dieser hat allerdings leider beim Anhieb oder beim anschließenden Drill den Haken so blöd abbekommen, dass er sich an einer Arterie der Kiemen so verletzt hat, dass er quasi schon fast tot aus dem Wasser kam. Hab dann natürlich betäubt und trotzdem Kiemenrundschnitt gemacht. Haben den dann direkt gegrillt, nur ein bisschen mit Zitronenscheiben gefüllt und gesalzen und gepfeffert. War super. Wenn man ihn richtig gart/grillt/brät wird das Fleisch so zart, dass man es einfach von den Gräten ziehen kann (mit den Fingern kein Problem, wer hier eine Gabel verwendet wird sich wahrscheinlich schwer tun.


----------



## grmab (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Erklär mal, das interessiert sicher viele.



So ganz genau weiß ich es selber nicht, ich esse gerne und viel Fisch und das ist alles Gewohnheit, aber ich vermute dass das Entscheidende ist dass ich folgendes mache: 

Auf jeder Seite des Fisches ist ja durch die Seitenlinie getrennt ein oberer und ein unterer Teil, und die Gräten durchsetzen meist den kompletten unteren Teil und oben den kompletten oberen Teil ... wenn man mit der Gabel den unteren Teil etwa in der Mitte horizontal (in Fisch-Richtung) auftrennt, dann sieht man alle Gräten, weil sie aus einem der beiden Teile, die man gerade voneinander getrennt hat, herausschauen. Jetzt zieht man alle sichtbaren Gräten mit den Fingern raus und der Rest ist nahezu grätenfrei. Das gleiche macht man entsprechend mit dem Teil oberhalb der Seitenlinie. 

Falls mal eine Gräte im Hals steckenbleibt (ist mir mal passiert) am Besten Knäckebrot griffbereit halten und dann ein paar Stücke leicht zerkaut runterschlucken, damit wird die steckende Gräte runtergespült. 

Ich glaube das ist das Entscheidende ... das geht bei mir ratz-fatz und der Fisch wird in den Mund geschaufelt |bla:

Vom Reden über das Essen von Fisch bekomme ich direkt Hunger auf Fisch:q


----------



## vermesser (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sauer einlegen - die Idee hat ich selber noch nicht!
> 
> Schon dafür hat sich Thread und Umfrage (für mich selber) schon wieder gelohnt!
> 
> DANKE!



Bitte. Einfach die Filets runter schneiden und alle 5-10mm bis auf die Haut einschneiden. Melieren, braten...abkühlen. Und ab damit in die Soße wie beim Brathering! 

Das nächste, was ich probiere sind "Bratrollmöpse" mit Hecht. 

Sülze im Prinzip genauso, nur den Sud andicken mit Gelantine, paar gekochte Eier rein, saures Gemüse wie Paprika, Tomate und Co...fertig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Klasse Leute - danke für Grätentipp genauso wie sauer-Tipp!!! 

Ihr seid klasse!


----------



## Naish82 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Ich entnehme Hechte erst ab ca 75-80 cm, die filetiere ich zu 98% absolut grätenfrei. Haut kommt natürlich auch ab.
Anleitungen zum entfernen der y-Gräten gibt's ohne Ende im Netz.

Mein Favorit ist sehr simpel, einfach nur S+P, kurz Mehlen und in Butter braten. Dazu einen frischen Salat - Super lecker.
Ich finde so zubereitet den eingengeschmack echt toll, schönes festes Fleisch...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Schmeckt mir und mit Gräten hatte ich nie ein Problem. Ob aus der Pfanne oder Backofen ist mir gleich, ich mag es einfach !


----------



## Afrob (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Neulich gegessen: Hechtbrötchen bei den Müritzfischern in Boek. Lecker!


----------



## Justsu (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Mir fehlt auch die dritte Anwortmöglichkeit "Kann man essen!" :m

Ist nicht mein Favorit in der (Fisch-)küche, aber hin- und wieder kommt doch mal einer mit, damit's überhaupt mal was selbstgefangenes gibt...

Dabei bevorzuge ich allerdings auch die Zubereitungsmethoden die das Ausgangsprodukt ziemlich unkenntlich machen...

Hechtklößchen mit Dillsauce z.B. sehr lecker

Das Gulaschrezept habe ich aber auch schon gleich ausgedruckt, das hört sich gut an und wird bei Gelegnheit probiert!

Einmal habe ich eine Currywurst vom Hecht im Schweinedarm gemacht... die war echt gut, allerdings auch ziemlicher Aufwand. Rezept hatte ich aus einer Zeitschrift, daher gerade nicht zur Hand...

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Doanafischer (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Hecht kann gut sein oder nicht. Das ist immer ein Lotteriespiel und von Fisch zu Fisch verschieden. Selbst aus dem gleichen Gewässer. Meine favorisierte Zubereitungsweise ist der klassische Steckerlfisch: den gefangenen Hecht (nicht größer als 60 cm)  schuppen, ausnehmen und dann für 2 Tage in 10%iger Salzlake bei 2°C durchziehen lassen. Nach den 2 Tagen den Fisch nochmal ordentlich entschleimen und abtrocknen.Den Hecht aufstecken und ohne weiteres würzen auf den Grill legen/stecken. Während des Grillvorgangs empfiehlt es sich, den Hecht mit zerlassener Kräuterbutter einzupinseln. Schmeckt fast immer.


----------



## Franz_16 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Ich bin KEIN Hechtfan im Bezug auf die Kulinarik.

Was mich beim Hecht stört:
- Viele, viele Schuppen.
- Viele, vilee Gräten.
- Wird schnell trocken. 
- Gewöhnungsbedürftiger Geruch in der Küche.

Klar mit ausreichend anderen Zutaten kann man das "Gesamtgericht" schon irgendwie schmackhaft machen. Solange ich die Möglichkeit habe, gezielt Fische zu fangen die ich lieber in der Küche verwerte halt ichs mit dem alten Spruch "Fisch muss schwimmen" - und im Bezug auf den Hecht, am besten im Wasser und nicht in meinem Magen #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

u. a. wegen Dir und Deiner mir bekannten Meinung zum Hecht kam ich auf die Idee ;-)


----------



## bobbl (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Ich liebe Hecht. Am besten schmeckt Bosses Hecht.

http://www.kochmeister.com/r/20545-bosses-hecht.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Bleibt aber wohl die Richtung:
Um 70 % mögen Hecht..


----------



## GreyShade (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Ich hab mal ein Hechtfilet gebeitzt. So wie sonst den Lachs... Habs dann etwas Kürzer ziehen lassen, weil weniger Fett. Ich muss sagen: SEHR LECKER!

Greetz, 
 Grey


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Auch gute Idee!!! 

Ihr seid nicht nur die besten Angler, sondern auch noch gute Kulinariker!

#6#6#6


----------



## Zander Jonny (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Ich habe auch jemand im Freundeskreis der eigentlich nicht zimperlich ist was essen angeht und so gut wie alles isst.
Der hat auch mal einen Hecht um die 60cm gehabt der wohl unangenehm geschmeckt hat .
Das hatte ich noch nie, und ich bin viel wählerischer was essen angeht, scheint also wirklich Hechte zu geben die nicht schmecken aufgrund von Gewässer (schlammig oder so) oder Ernährung. Aber die meisten Hechte schmecken anscheinend wenn man sich die Abstimmung anschaut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Aber die meisten Hechte schmecken anscheinend wenn man sich die Abstimmung anschaut.


wundert mich auch, nachdem was ich im Vorfeld alles gehört hab dazu..

Man lernt nie aus!!


----------



## u-see fischer (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Esse auch gerne Hecht, fange nur zu wenig. 

 Gräten haben mir eigentlich noch nie viel ausgemacht, meine Frau isst mit Vorliebe gerade die berüchtigten, grätenreiche Fische.

 Wer mit den Gräten ein Problem hat sollte sich mal diese Filetiertechnik anschauen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Jepp - gute Technik - geht aber viel Fleisch weg halt.


----------



## Lil Torres (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*



bobbl schrieb:


> Ich liebe Hecht. Am besten schmeckt Bosses Hecht.
> 
> http://www.kochmeister.com/r/20545-bosses-hecht.html



eines der besten, wenn nicht das beste fischgericht, welches ich bis dato gegessen habe. ganz einfach, z.b. gesalzen und gepfeffert in die pfanne, ist  hecht dagegen nicht unbedingt mein fall... dann doch lieber barsch.  :l


----------



## Eisbär14 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Da hat er doch auch noch einen Beitrag zur Küchentauglichkeit des Hechtes
*Frikasse vom Hecht oder auch Pflückhecht* 

-Hecht filetieren und die Haut ab
-die Filets in etwa 10 cm breite Stücke schneiden
-in einem Sud aus Karotte Sellerie Zwiebel Salz Piment und etwas Pfeffer   garziehen lassen ( nicht kochen lassen)
Die Filetstücke ziehen sich dabei etwas zusammen und ein Großteil der Gräten kommt dadurch an der Seite zu Vorschein und kann ganz leicht herausgezogen werden.
Jetzt das Filet einfach Schichtweise auseinander ziehen und die restlichen Gräten entfernen.
Jetzt mit Butter und etwas Mehl eine Mehlschwitze bereiten und mit den Fischfond auffüllen. Sahne hinzugeben und abschmecken.Das Gemüse aus dem Fond in Stücke schneiden und in die  Soße geben.Dann den auseinander gepflücketen Hecht dazu und mit frischem Dill oder Petersilie bestreuen, dazu Kartoffeln oder Reis und einen großen Löffel.

Es soll ja Leute geben die machen das mit Geflügel... :q


----------



## thanatos (7. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

mit Hecht mach ich kein großes Brimborium -
 ohne Rücksicht auf die Gräten vom Schwanz her ein extrem
 scharfes Messer an der Mittelgräte entlang gezogen -von beiden Seiten -Bauch aufschneiden - Kopf ab und fertig sind die Filets ,na nicht ganz mit meinem finnischem Luxusfiletiermesser die Haut abgetrennt (zu mehr taugt es eh nicht ), waschen-abtrocknen-mit gehackten Kraeutern bestreuen und ein Stündchen kühl stellen dann salzen und ab in die Pfanne . wenn fertig abgekühlt in den Kühlschrank 
 und am nächsten Tag  ( wenn man alleine ist) einfach mit den Fingern essen eventuell ein scharfes Dip dazu und ne Stulle mit dick Butter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

sehr schön, ich bin begeistert - komme nimmer noch und immer mehr Rezepte.
Ihr seid alle klasse!


----------



## mieze691 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Kalt räuchern ich könnte mich reinlegen so gut ist das :vik:


----------



## zotel (7. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*



mieze691 schrieb:


> Kalt räuchern ich könnte mich reinlegen so gut ist das :vik:



Dann auch vorher Beizen wie beim Lachs,oder wie machst Du das?

Petri  Frank


----------



## Purist (7. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Was mich beim Hecht stört:
> - Viele, viele Schuppen.
> - Viele, vilee Gräten.
> - Wird schnell trocken.
> - Gewöhnungsbedürftiger Geruch in der Küche.



Die Schuppen und der Geruch sind gar kein Problem wenn du ihn filetierst und die Haut mit dem Filetiermesser abtrennst. Zugegeben, der Geruch beim Verarbeiten ist heftiger als bei anderen Raubfischen.  
Das Wichtige dabei ist sauberes Arbeiten. Du legst den Hecht vor dich und reibst schon vor dem Filetieren den Schleim mit einem Küchenpapier ab, nach dem Filetieren und häuten noch einmal gut kalt abwaschen und trockentupfen. 
Die Gräten kann man rausschneiden oder auch drin lassen, übersehen kann man sie fast nicht.
Das Filet knallst du einfach in eine Pfanne mit heißem Öl, anschließend würzen (ordentlich Salz, z.B. gutes Paprikapulver) und dann frischen Zitronensaft drüber, dazu Bratkartoffeln oder Pommes. Damit du nicht erstickst einen grünen Salat und ein Pils dazu.

Von den ganzen Rezepten zum "saftiger machen", von den Speckfüllungen, Ummantelungen und den Backofennummern halte ich beim Hecht überhaupt nichts. Bei einem geschupptem Hecht mit Restschleim im Backrohr, den man halbgar entnimmt schüttelt es mich nämlich auch. 
In Osteuropa haben die diesbezüglich die tollsten Rezepte, einfach Umzusetzen sind die wenigsten. Für Leute die mit zu vielen Fischstäbchen groß geworden sind, ist das Pfannenfilet die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Franz_16 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*



> Das Filet knallst du einfach in eine Pfanne mit heißem Öl, anschließend würzen (ordentlich Salz, z.B. gutes Paprikapulver) und dann frischen Zitronensaft drüber, dazu Bratkartoffeln oder Pommes. Damit du nicht erstickst einen grünen Salat und ein Pils dazu.



@Purist
Letztes Jahr ist es mir unglücklicherweise passiert, dass ich einen Hecht verangelt habe. Meine 2 Angelkumpels die Hecht normalerweise dankbar annehmen waren beide zu der Zeit im Urlaub - so dass er tatsächlich als Filet in meiner Gefriertruhe landete. Filet deshalb, weil ich ihn keinesfalls schuppen wollte. 

Nach 2-3 Wochen hab ich dann ein Filet rausgenommen, in Mehl gewendet und gebraten. 

Das hat mich so sehr überzeugt, dass die anderen Filetstücke, jetzt über ein Jahr später immernoch im Froster liegen. neben den fortan schwindenden Filets von den leckeren Meeresfischen  

Aber hilft alles nix, wegschmeießen werde ich das Filet nicht. 
Da muss ich also nochmal durch.

Ich glaub den gibts gleich morgen Abend. Vielleicht in Bierteig oder so, mal gucken.


----------



## Purist (7. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Franz, was stimmte denn an deinem Filet nicht? Zu trocken oder schmeckte es komisch? Mehl oder Bierteig kannst du eigentlich auch vergessen, wenn dir das Filet zu trocken ist. Hechtfleisch ist nun einmal so, aber das schmeckt doch nicht schlecht. Ich kaue wahrscheinlich zu gerne Trockenfisch um damit ein Problem zu haben 

Ein einziges Mal habe ich einen richtig widerlichen Hecht gegessen, der war komplett ausgenommen geschuppt und, mit einem Schuß Essig, nach "Hausfrauenart" (nicht von mir..) gekocht. Der Geruch und Geschmack nach Kanal war ekelerregend, die Konsistenz schleimig/glibberig. Seitdem ich filetiere und nur brate bin ich immer wieder hin und weg wie gut der schmeckt.


----------



## Zander Jonny (7. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Ich kann echt nicht verstehen wie man zum Beispiel Karpfen mag Hecht aber nicht, wenn was schlammig und komisch schmeckt ist es der Karpfen, hat man ja bei der Umfrage wegen Karpfen gesehen, nur wenige mögen Karpfen. Aber das dann welche von den wenigen die Karpfen mögen, Hecht eklig finden verstehe ich die Welt nicht mehr.


----------



## Franz_16 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

@Purist
Ja, trocken, fasrig, grätenreich... Vor allem wenn nebendran der Dorsch liegt, wirds halt echt schwer zum Hecht zu greifen. 
Aber ich versuche mir morgen Abend nochmal Mühe zu geben bei der Zubereitung, vllt. kann ich meine Meinung dann nochmal revidieren.


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (7. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2sg8if

Einfach zu machen (Nudelteig kann gekauft werden). Ist bis jetzt bei mir bei jedem Essen sehr gut angekommen. 

Oder Filet in Streifen schneiden,Paniermehl und ab in die Friteuse. Pommes dazu. Bekommt man sogar bei Halbstarken in den Magen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @Purist
> Letztes Jahr ist es mir unglücklicherweise passiert, dass ich einen Hecht verangelt habe. Meine 2 Angelkumpels die Hecht normalerweise dankbar annehmen waren beide zu der Zeit im Urlaub - so dass er tatsächlich als Filet in meiner Gefriertruhe landete. Filet deshalb, weil ich ihn keinesfalls schuppen wollte.
> 
> Nach 2-3 Wochen hab ich dann ein Filet rausgenommen, in Mehl gewendet und gebraten.
> ...




Ein Rezept, mit dem ich schon Leute bekehrt habe, die nach einem Brathechtversuch abgeschworen hatten:

Filets in einem Wurzelgemüsesud pochieren, dazu Kartoffelstampf und eine Rote-Bete-Kapern-Senf-Butter, ich mache Hecht nur noch so.#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

statt Senf in der Butter Meerrettich versuchen als Tipp..

Meerrettich und Rote Bete ist wie Kartoffel und Muskat - gehört zusammen..


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> statt Senf in der Butter Meerrettich versuchen als Tipp..
> 
> Meerrettich und Rote Bete ist wie Kartoffel und Muskat - gehört zusammen..



Danke für den Tipp,
das werde ich mal alternativ mit anrühren, wobei ich mir vorstellen könnte, daß der Meerettich ein bisschen mächtig ist für so ein sanft pochiertes Hechtlein, denkst du nicht?

Diese Butter ist, meine ich, sogar ein Witzigmann-Rezept. Und man macht sie so, wie sie da steht, zerhäckselte Bete mit Kapern und Senf in der zerlassenen Butter zamquirlen. Einfach und köstlich#h


----------



## Brachsenfan (7. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Wie bei fast jedem Fisch, muss man auch beim Hecht nur wissen, wie man ihn lecker zubereiten kann.
Ich liebe die Vielfalt im Geschmack der verschiedenen Fischarten. 
Und auch ein Hecht kann sehr lecker schmecken!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sauer einlegen - die Idee hat ich selber noch nicht!
> 
> Schon dafür hat sich Thread und Umfrage (für mich selber) schon wieder gelohnt!
> 
> DANKE!



Mach das mal mit Zander und du magst nix andres mehr.

Zander & Hecht vertragen auch noch ganz andre Geschichten der deftigen Kost, zb als Abwandlung von Himmel & Erd (Himmel in dem Fall der Fisch), oder auch mal mit legger Hausschlachter-Leberwurst gratinieren und geschmolzene Zwiebeln obendrauf.

Piccata kann man auch sehr gut vom Hecht machen, Fleisch ist ja fest genug.
Oder auch als Abwandlung vom Steak Strindberg.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> wobei ich mir vorstellen könnte, daß der Meerettich ein bisschen mächtig ist für so ein sanft pochiertes Hechtlein, denkst du nicht?


Der soll würzen und nicht so viel rein, dass er (über)dominant ist! Beider Dosierung musste schon aufpassen


----------



## thanatos (9. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*



mieze691 schrieb:


> Kalt räuchern ich könnte mich reinlegen so gut ist das :vik:



Halber 4 Kg Hecht vom Kopf bis zur Mitte warm geräuchert 
 und kalt gegessen war auch ganz lecker (in Folie eingewickel im Kühlschrank ) ein 3 Pfünder der nicht zurücksetzbar war
 war einfach nur ein grätiges trocknes Brett


----------



## necropolis (9. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*



thanatos schrieb:


> Halber 4 Kg Hecht vom Kopf bis zur Mitte warm geräuchert
> und kalt gegessen war auch ganz lecker (in Folie eingewickel im Kühlschrank ) ein 3 Pfünder der nicht zurücksetzbar war
> war einfach nur ein grätiges trocknes Brett



Hechte eignen sich für sowas nicht.
Die haben zu wenig Fettgehalt und sollten ditekt nach dem Braten bzw. Räuchern verzerrt werden.
Lagern im Kühlschrank geht gar nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Naja, relativ - hab auch schon Dorsch geräuchert (noch weniger Fett). Kommt da einfach auf Gartemperatur und Zeit an. Wer auf den Punkt gart und dann nur noch kalten Rauch dazu lässt, da wird nix trocken.

Warm geräucherter Fisch ist immer ohne Lagerung am besten.


----------



## SigmundFreud (9. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Wir essen auch gerne Hecht. Sowohl geräuchert sehr gut, als auch Filetstreifen in Bierteig. Das schöne am Bierteig ist, dass wir zur Herstellung nur eine halbe Flasche Bier brauchen und die andere Hälfte vom Koch getrunken werden muss|kopfkrat.

Allerdings haben wir auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass immer mal wieder Hechte dabei sind, die ums verrecken nicht genießbar sind. Aus dem gleichen Gewässer in dem zuvor tadellos schmeckende gefangen wurden. Woran das liegt wissen wir noch nicht. Die schmecken dann halt modrig und sind zäh.

Im allgemeinen schätzen wir aber den Eigengeschmack. Was ich nochmal versuchen wollte ist Hechtsuppe, aber leider konnte ich die Chefin noch nicht überreden, dass ein Kopf im Topf brodelt...#c


----------



## Minimax (9. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Na super, da wollt ich morgen schön gemütlich feedern gehen, und nun bin ich gezwungen nach all den tollen Rezepten hier mit der Spinnrute loszuziehen!


----------



## Kochtopf (9. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Mit einer Rute feedern und nen Köfi am Rand des Futterplatzes dümpeln lassen


----------



## inselkandidat (9. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Geht immer:

Hecht mit Harissamischung, pfeffer, , Salz, Zitrone marinieren...braten
Schwarzbrot ordentlich anknuspern, gutes Olivenöl drüber.
Hecht rauf, petersilie und remoulade rüber

fertig is der Fett/Protein snack...:m wohl bekomms


----------



## necropolis (10. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, relativ - hab auch schon Dorsch geräuchert (noch weniger Fett). Kommt da einfach auf Gartemperatur und Zeit an. Wer auf den Punkt gart und dann nur noch kalten Rauch dazu lässt, da wird nix trocken.
> 
> Warm geräucherter Fisch ist immer ohne Lagerung am besten.



Da mag sein Thomas, bin halt nicht so ein Experte wie Du.
Sind nur meine Erfahrungswerte


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Deswegen geb ich ja die Tipps, zum ausprobiere beim nächsten Mal!! 
;-)))


----------



## Damyl (10. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Hecht ist lecker 
Am liebsten als Backfisch. In ca.10cm Teile geschnitten und ala Backfisch zubereitet.
Habe mal zum Schwiegevater-Geburtstag 10 Mann mit 2 grossen Hechten durchgefüttert. Waren alle begeistert. Und das sieht man beim essen ob´s schmeckt oder einer das nur sagt 

Muss dazu sagen das meine Hechte immer erst eingefroren werden. Vielleicht ändert sich ja dadurch der Geschmack den manche nicht mögen.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Solange wirste ihn kaum frosten, der er nach nix mehr schmeckt. Ein halbes bis ein Jahr ist bei so fettarmen Fischen eigentlich kein Thema.

Realer Nachteil:
Er wird durch auftauen/Flüssigkeitsverlust schneller trocken beim Garen.

Dem kann man aber locker durch aufpassen bei Temperaturen etc. begegnen.


----------



## UMueller (10. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Ich persönlich fand Hecht auch immer als zu trocken. Bis ich es mal so probierte: Den Hecht nur ausnehmen. Schuppen und Kopf bleiben am Fisch. Ist der Hecht zu groß, den Kopf entfernen. Ab in den Backofen. So bleibt er schön saftig und der Geschmack ist ausgezeichnet.


----------



## knutwuchtig (10. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

ich pack die hechte am liebsten frisch gefangen , geschuppt, gesäubert , leicht gesäuert mit zitrone oder limette und ein wenig kräutersalz in alufolie gepackt auf den grill.


----------



## Hechtler11 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Hi,

zuerst einmal muss ich feststellen, dass in anderen Umfragen wohl immer nur die Hechthasser zur Schrift kommen. 

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass die überwiegende Mehrheit Hecht mag.

Find ich aber gut, weil ich glaube, die Meisten sind wegen den Gräten schlecht auf den Hecht zu sprechen. Geschmacklich finde ich den Hecht besser als einen Zander. Der schmeckt eigentlich nach nicht viel. Da hat ein Hecht deutlich mehr Charakter.

Ab 80+ Hechten sind die Bauchlappen, die Backen und das Schwanzstück wunderbar zu panieren und auszubacken, weil grätenlos. Dazu Kartoffelsalat oder Bratkartoffeln mit einem Dip und man hat ein gediegenes Abendessen. 

Aus dem Rest kann man sehr gut Klöße machen und als Einlage für verschiedene Suppen oder Soßen herstellen. 

Mein Lieblingsrezept ist etwas aufwendig, doch wird man am Ende mit Genuss belohnt!

https://lamiacucina.blog/2017/06/04/hecht-im-burger/#comment-74969

(Link über Google eingeben)

Und wem Klöße, Frikadellen und Co zu aufwendig sind, kann die restlichen Stücke auch einfach backen, frittieren, dünsten o.ä. So schlecht sind die Gräten eines größern Hechtes nicht zu finden!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Hecht schmeckt super! Bis auf die kleinen Gräten wunderbar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> zuerst einmal muss ich feststellen, dass in anderen Umfragen wohl immer nur die Hechthasser zur Schrift kommen.
> 
> Hätte nicht gedacht, dass die überwiegende Mehrheit Hecht mag.


Ich auch nicht - habe ich ja schon mehrfach geschrieben.


----------



## Hechtler11 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht - habe ich ja schon mehrfach geschrieben.



Ich hätte viel verwettet!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

ich ja auch, und bin fest davon ausgegangen. 

Das Schöne:
Es kamen ne Menge Rezepte und Tipps bei rum!!


----------



## Casso (12. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Mal wieder ein sehr interessanter Thread! Ich habe desöfteren mitbekommen dass der Hecht keine große Fanbase hat. Sei es als Fang oder Essen. Ich muss allerdings auch gestehen, dass ich mir bisher kein Urteil über den Esox leisten konnte da ich bis dato noch nie in den Genuss dieses Fisches gekommen bin. 

Ich habe meinen Angelschein zwar schon ein paar Jahre aber so wirklich aktiv konnte ich bisher nie werden. Oder wollte es nie werden. Forum und Filme sind okay aber sobald ich am Wasser Schneider war hat mich die Lust direkt verlassen. Daher sind auch keine wirklichen Erfahrungen vorhanden was Barsche, Zander oder gar Hechte betrifft. Allerdings bin ich im Moment an einer Sache dran die dem Abhilfe schaffen soll. Gedanken über einen entsprechenden Thread hier im AB sind ebenfalls fleißig am spinnen. Dazu allerdings an anderer Stelle mehr .. 

Vielleicht erhalte ich demnächst die Möglichkeit mal einen Hecht zu probieren. Lust hätte ich und die Schonzeit ist ja noch nicht eröffnet. Also ran an die Angel und los :q


----------



## Hechtler11 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ich ja auch, und bin fest davon ausgegangen.
> 
> Das Schöne:
> Es kamen ne Menge Rezepte und Tipps bei rum!!



Deswegen war die Eröffnung dieses Threads auch eine gute Idee!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Ich finde nicht das der Hecht ein starken Eigengeschmack hat, ich finde den eher neutral und esse ihn auch gerne, aber das rum gefriemel mit den Gräten ist schon bissel nervig .


Also Hecht nimmt in der Tat sehr stark den Geschmack der Gewässer an, das habe ich sogar mit exportierten Fisch + Parallelfängen ausprobiert. Wenn das Wasser fies müffelt ... :g

Wenn ein Gewässer sehr klar und neutral schmeckt wie z.B. eine Trinkwassertalsperre, kann Hecht geschmacklich mit Dorsch konkurrieren.

Zu der Grätenfrage kann ich beitragen, dass das Fleisch mit Messer und Gabel einfachst auseinander zerlegbar sein muss, etnsprechend der Garzustand, dann klappt es auch mit der Gräten Schnitzeljagd.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Zu der Grätenfrage kann ich beitragen, dass das Fleisch mit Messer und Gabel einfachst auseinander zerlegbar sein muss, etnsprechend der Garzustand, dann klappt es auch mit der Gräten Schnitzeljagd.


Naja, wenn Du den Hecht so weit gegart hast, dann ist er leider oft übergart, woher das kommt, dass viele den trocken finden.

Da musste einen Tod leiden - weniger saftig oder weniger einfach Gräten raus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Also mit zu trocken haben wir alle eigentlich keine Probleme was den Appetit betrifft :q , das darf sogar ruhig ein bischen fest und klebrig wie Hühnchen sein!  Auf dem Offen-Feuer Grill brät man sogar leicht richtig kross, dann müssen mehr die Finger ran, insofern stimmt das leider sehr mit öfter mal Gräten fest. 
Eine Flasche Bier oder Wein sorgt notfalls für die Feuchtigkeit. 

Wichtig bei dem feisten Herbstfisch mit dann oft feinem Extremeiweiß (und richtig klebrige Finger :q) ist eigentlich die Erfahrung, keine Kohlenhydrate dazu zu essen, sondern nur Salat u. dergleichen. Hinterher nach einen gefühlten Kilo oder mehr merkt man den Unterschied. 
Auch mit Panade ist das so eine Sache ... am besten natur, hat gerade gestern in der Pfanne gut geklappt. 
Aber jeder wie er mag.


----------



## hans albers (13. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

ich mag hecht nur als klösschen
oder abgezupft vermischt mit ner speck/kräuter -kartoffelmasse
als fischboulette....

ansonsten zu trocken und der geschmack 
ist auch gewöhnungsbedürftig.


nur meine 5 cents.


----------



## Zander Jonny (13. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Gegen trocken hilft auch Soße.

Ich habe den Hecht lieber als Filet aber unbedingt ohne haut.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Ich habe den Hecht lieber als Filet aber unbedingt ohne haut.


Stimmt, das ist auch noch ein wichtiger Faktor, die Hechthaut hat gerne die Eigenschaft unangenehmen Geschmack zu sammeln, je dicker je mehr. Was eigentlich nur durch kleinere Fische, sehr leckere Hechtgewässer und braun vollkross durchbraten für entsprechende Liebhaber(innen) beseitigt werden kann. 
Von daher ist das Filet nochmal sauber aus der Haut zu schlagen wirklich ein nutzbringender Schritt! #6

Ich habe dafür dann eine ganze Reihe unterschiedlicher Messer am Mann, so wie der Räuber Hotzenplotz  :q


----------



## Hechtler11 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Da hat er doch auch noch einen Beitrag zur Küchentauglichkeit des Hechtes
> *Frikasse vom Hecht oder auch Pflückhecht*
> 
> -Hecht filetieren und die Haut ab
> ...



Hab ich nachgkocht und kann es weiterempfehlen. Sehr lecker! #6


----------



## mieze691 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Hecht kaltgeräuchert da lacht der Gaumen


----------



## mieze691 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*



mieze691 schrieb:


> Hecht kaltgeräuchert da lacht der Gaumen



Hecht erst Beizen ca.40-50 Stunden und dann für 2X 12-18 Stunden in den Kaltrauch :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Hecht kalt räuchern ist geile Idee!!

ABER:
puuuh, die Beizzeit kommt mir lange vor. 

Ich beize z. B. ne Lachsseite von nem 3/4er Lachs MAX. 24 h, meist nur 16 - 18..

Was benutzt Du da für ne Beize??


----------



## mieze691 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hecht kalt räuchern ist geile Idee!!
> 
> ABER:
> puuuh, die Beizzeit kommt mir lange vor.
> ...



pro Kg Fisch 200g 2drittel Salz und 1drittel Zucker und alles auf die Fleischseite


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Ich mess das nicht, sondern mach ne 1/3 - 2/3 Mischung wie Du (zusätzlich viel Dill und Senfsaat) und Filets auf. Hälfte Zeit (9 - 12 h ) auf Fleisch, der Rest auf Hautseite.. 

Ist das bei so langem beizen nicht trocken?


----------



## mieze691 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich mess das nicht, sondern mach ne 1/3 - 2/3 Mischung wie Du (zusätzlich viel Dill und Senfsaat) und Filets auf. Hälfte Zeit (9 - 12 h ) auf Fleisch, der Rest auf Hautseite..
> 
> Ist das bei so langem beizen nicht trocken?



ja ist trocken und fest läßt sich super in dünne Scheiben schneiden


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Dann versuch mal echt  nur die halbe Zeit beizen.

Etwas schwieriger zu schneiden aber doppelt so lecker


----------



## mieze691 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann versuch mal echt  nur die halbe Zeit beizen.
> 
> Etwas schwieriger zu schneiden aber doppelt so lecker



werde es probieren hab Hecht für Silvester geplant muß ihn nur noch fangen ha ha ha #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?*

Dann viel Glück - fang zwei und machs auf beide Arten, dann kannste vergleichen.

Dann aber auch berichten, wies geschmeckt hat ;-)))


----------

